# Newbie



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Currently selling house and going to go full time in an RV always dreamed of it and now in a position to do it, wish me luck 

Been researching for about 6 weeks as I know nothing about RV's and have narrowed it down to a few possibilities, not ready to buy yet as I need more information and don't wish to impulse buy.

We want permanent bunk beds in the RV but they don't seem to common.

One we have found is the Coachmen Mirada 350 DS, what would be the general opinions on this manufacturer?

Thanks


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, from a fulltimer  

Bunk beds are uncommon, many A class RVs are designed for luxury living for a couple with a rock'n roll couch bed for the grand kids. 
That said have you considered a C class RV, they have huge luton beds with all the luxury and space of an A class. 

Can't comment on the Coachmen but there are a few who have them, try clicking on my www , this forum is dedicated to fulltimers. 

Good luck with your search, don't rush into buying anything, it took us almost a year to find the one for us.. 

Happy hunting 

Jim


----------

